# Colostrum Replacers?



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay, have to raise some kids this year on strict CAE prevention.
I've ordered the Goat Colostrum Plus made from actual goats from Hoeggars, but then I got an email saying it was backordered and she didn't know when it would be in. 

I need if for February 1st. If this doesn't come in, what's another good colostrum replacer to use?

Please don't bother suggesting heat treating colostrum from the dams, I'm not interested in that .


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Well I just used all stock milk replacer and mine did great you can't get it at your local feed stores . Good luck


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

What did you give them for colostrum though?
I'm not worried about milk - they will be getting pasteurized milk.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I have used "Kid's Choice Total" Colostrum for kids. 
http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Kids-Choice-Total-Colostrum/11-31.html
PBS ships pretty fast. Valley Vet also has it, I'm sure you can find it elsewhere too.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would heat treat the dams colostrum long before I would use a powdered colostrum, it is way more worth it even if it is a pain in the butt to do. The powdered stuff will not supply your kids with antibodies that will protect them from bugs that are in your herd, on your land and that your adults are already exposed and immune to. Using colostrum from your older does is the best as they have had more exposure to different things and will give the kids the best antibodies and protection. But, if you aren't going to be able to heat treat, TSC carries powdered colostrum for goats, maybe you can get it there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Make sure that it is a colostrum replacer and not a colostrum supplement. There is a difference.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just thought of something, if you can't find any powdered replacements are there any cow dairies near you? Some of them will sell excess colostrum and may be an option if you can't find any other.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

If you are set on doing CAE prevention then I would suggest heat treating the does colostrum. There is no powdered colostrum item that can work just like the mom's. I test my herd every year for CAE and have a completely CAE neg herd and just let the kids nurse. 

Just an idea. You can check with your area as some local labs will run the tests for free.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Maggie!! Going to go with that one as a backup.


----------

